
What will be your next developer notebook (instead of MacBook Pro)? - cryptos
MacBook Pro was a common choice for developers in the recent years, but there is a notable dissatisfaction with Apples new notebook models. So, what will (likely) be your next notebook for work? And with what OS?
======
pedalpete
I've been developing on Windows for years (I had a mac, but I just didn't take
to it).

I've got a Surface Pro, which is ok, but I rarely use it as a tablet. I've
also got a Lenovo which is almost 7 years old, and I'll probably upgrade in
the next year. For durability, my Lenovo is tough to beat. I'm eyeing up a
Yoga 910 (waiting to see what the 910s is like).

The reviews for the 910 are quite good, if you're wanting a portable machine.
I believe it is fairly easy to run linux on most lenovo machines if that's
your thing.

------
chrisbennet
I'm leaning toward the New RazorBlade 14" w/ Windows 10.

Deciding factors for me are graphics performance, rugged portability and
usable ports. I do computer graphics and computer vision so 16MB of memory is
fine for my needs.

